

Mobius Bagel - temporarius
http://i53.tinypic.com/nfnqqh.png

======
temporarius
After reading <http://www.georgehart.com/bagel/bagel.html> had an itch to try
and make a Mobius Bagel. So in case if anyone's interested how it looks, here
it is

:)

